
Amazon SES Verification Email Flagged as Spam - tasteup
I&#x27;ve decided to move an email campaign over to Amazon SES to save on some overhead. During the &quot;verify email&quot; process, I kept checking my inbox over and over again for the email to come through. After hitting resend 3 times, I decided to log into the web client and found the 3 verification emails in the spam folder.<p>Is this an issue with my set up or something that just happens sometimes? I was under the impression SES uses professional grade IPs that have fairly good rep among ISPs. This certainly doesn&#x27;t leave a good first impression.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;CuJmuTj.png<p>Note: I&#x27;m using zoho mail to receive inbound mail.
======
elie_CH
Not sure if they let you personalise your SPF / DKIM now, but this might be
the issue.

~~~
tasteup
They do. But this occurred during the verification process. Meaning, the
amazon email was sent to spam (not an email I tried to send).

------
lightlyused
What is a professional grade IP?

~~~
tasteup
ESPs warm up their ips and prepare them before putting them into production,
where they're tasked with sending billions of emails on a regular basis. These
IPs used in production are considered "professional grade".

[https://sendgrid.com/docs/Classroom/Deliver/Delivery_Introdu...](https://sendgrid.com/docs/Classroom/Deliver/Delivery_Introduction/warming_up_ips.html)

